# Rahmenaufkleber



## ewoq (11. Januar 2005)

sers,

gibt es die möglichkeit bei alutech bestimmte rahmenaufkleber nachzubestellen?

wenn ja, was kostet ein satz?

denke da konkret an den alutech schriftzug in weiß fürs unterrohr, kleine ausführung.

danke im vorraus.


----------



## Alutech-Support (11. Januar 2005)

hey floca,

klar kannst du alutech aufkleber nachbestellen, schau einfach mal hier dort stehen die preise. das dekor set für den kompletten rahmen kostet 18.90
gib dann bei der bestellung farbe etc an, schreib dem jürgen einfach mal ne mail

[email protected]

sers
joh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (11. Januar 2005)

ah super, das hatte ich übersehn.

danke dir!


----------



## NitroCobra (11. Januar 2005)

noch ne frage von mir:
gibt es die aufpapper auch mal wieder in weiss?

mfg Markus


----------



## ewoq (11. Januar 2005)

weiss brauch ich auch, oder haben die schwarzen nen weissen rand?


----------



## NitroCobra (11. Januar 2005)

also, die die bei mir noch irgendwie dabei waren ham nen silbernen schatten...
aber auf schwarz sieht man das glaub ich nich wirklich und rot gefällt mir garnich


----------



## ewoq (11. Januar 2005)

ok, dann weisse, denn das rot-problem hab ich auch


----------



## Maui (11. Januar 2005)

Floca schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann weisse, denn das rot-problem hab ich auch



jenau kann aber nix weißes auf der page entdecken ausser das


----------



## ewoq (12. Januar 2005)

mir würde ja der ALUTECH schriftzug fürs unterrohr reichen, das ddu gedöns aufm oberrohr kommt eh runter.


----------



## Alutech-Support (12. Januar 2005)

so, gute nachrichten für euch 
es gibt alutech aufkleber in weiß, habe unten nochmal ein beispielbild angehängt.

gebt bei der bestellung einfach die farbe an.

sers
joh


----------



## ewoq (12. Januar 2005)

korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozen Biker (12. Januar 2005)

Hey und an all die die schwarze aufkleber auf einen schwarzen rahmen machen möchten! Das sieht echt top aus guckt mal in meine Gallerie!
Also mir hat es echt top gefallen!


----------

